# Urgent car theft



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Unsure if this is the right place as I live in Dubai so normally post in the Dubai forums, anyway sometime between 21:00 30th Dec and 13:00 today some little scrote has stolen my mums and step dads car!!










They live in El Raso - Lagomar 1 Guardamar del Segura Alicante.

Please can you keep an eye out for this as it had all the documents including passports in there too.

If anyone has any ideas as to where or how this happened (had immobilizer etc.) please let me know.

Hopefully it's been towed but don't see why.

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

londonmandan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Unsure if this is the right place as I live in Dubai so normally post in the Dubai forums, anyway sometime between 21:00 30th Dec and 13:00 today some little scrote has stolen my mums and step dads car!!
> 
> ...





I assume they've been to the Guardia to make a denuncia?

if it has been towed they'd know, too


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I think she said she's called the police, what one I don't know yet.

It's weird as she said there was no glass on the floor either so how they got it I have no idea.

Do they lift cars there to steal them?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

londonmandan said:


> I think she said she's called the police, what one I don't know yet.
> 
> It's weird as she said there was no glass on the floor either so how they got it I have no idea.
> 
> Do they lift cars there to steal them?


nothing would surprise me - we're hearing about so many car thefts & burglaries atm


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I thought it would have been in busy areas or side streets like back in the UK, where they live is quiet and everyone knows everyone.

Hopefully they hear something back but i doubt it.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

If their passports have been stolen, your mum and dad will need to contact the British consul to get either emergency travel documents, or a new passport. They need to also report theft of passports to police, as well as the car. Here is a link for consul with opening hours etc.
https://www.gov.uk/government/world...assy-madrid/office/british-consulate-alicante


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks, I did send them a link to the passport site re lost/stolen passports.

Luckily they won't need them till Feb/March when they fly over here for a holiday.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

In order to obtain an Emergency Travel Document. One must make a crime report (Denuncia). 

If you do that in person it should be in the area where the crime was committed, and can only be made to the National Police or Guardia Civil, which ever police the area. Never the local police, they cannot take any crime report.

It is possible to call 902 102 112 between 9 am and 9 pm daily., and give the details. When requested to do so press (I think it is 2) for English, or other buttons for French, Italian or German,. The last two are available 9 am until 3 pm. 

Give details of the crime, then elect a National Police Station, any one any where (But only National Police not Guardia, they are not on that system) where within 48 hours you will make the report by signing it (the info you provided on the phone is used to make the report). If you do not sign it then no report exists. 

Before you sign, check as best you can that the Spanish translation is correct, they are very often seriously wrong. 

You will get a copy, which the Insurance Company, Consult etc. will need to see.

It maybe that the consulate will insist you show them a ticket for the flight, before they will issue an ‘emergency passport’.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

larryzx said:


> In order to obtain an Emergency Travel Document. One must make a crime report (Denuncia).
> 
> If you do that in person it should be in the area where the crime was committed, and can only be made to the National Police or Guardia Civil, which ever police the area. Never the local police, they cannot take any crime report.
> 
> ...


Hiya,

thanks for the above, they don't need an emergency travel doc as they can wait for a new one to arrive via the normal channels as they won't be flying again till feb/march when they fly over here to Dubai to see me however the main concern is the car, does the info above also relate to reporting this as well?

Thanks


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> the car, does the info above also relate to reporting this as well?


It relates to making a crime report about any crime. 

I would think a crime report would be required to get a replacement PP by any means.

If the report has not yet been made I would suggest it is done ASAP.

The police will check to see if if it was towed, before taking a crime report..


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

larryzx said:


> It relates to making a crime report about any crime.
> 
> I would think a crime report would be required to get a replacement PP by any means.
> 
> ...


She did say that they had reported it to the police not sure what one, I will send her the info you posted.

thanks


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

you posted "I think she said she's called the police, what one I don't know yet"

Make sure she has made a crime report


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah she said they called the police yesterday but I thought there was more than one police out there so if so I was not sure what one she called, the local police or the main police?

I will be Skyping later on so will ask her.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

londonmandan said:


> Yeah she said they called the police yesterday but I thought there was more than one police out there so if so I was not sure what one she called, the local police or the main police?
> 
> I will be Skyping later on so will ask her.


don't fret about it

if she called the police, it was likely the local police, but they'll have told her what she needs to do next & where


interesting that larry says to do the denuncia at the National police - here, we all go to the Guardia 

but yes, they'll need that denuncia for replacement passports & bank cards etc, & any insurance claim


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> don't fret about it
> 
> if she called the police, it was likely the local police, but they'll have told her what she needs to do next & where
> 
> ...


... around here it's always the National Police. Even the Guardia tell us to go to the National first.

When I was financially scammed, the Guardia didn't want to know - the National took charge and escalated it to Interpol etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... around here it's always the National Police. Even the Guardia tell us to go to the National first.
> 
> When I was financially scammed, the Guardia didn't want to know - the National took charge and escalated it to Interpol etc.


strange isn't it?

I used to do a lot of translating at the Guardia, for all kinds of denuncias, from lost passports to physical attacks to break ins - the only time we were told to go to the National Police was when the person in question had lost her handbag/had it stolen in the town & they suggested going to see if it had been handed in there first (it had)

The Guardia office is in the port & the National is in the town


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> if she called the police, it was likely the local police, but they'll have told her what she needs to do next & where


As long as she spoke Spanish or they spoke English. 

Otherwise she probably has no idea what was said.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

This police that police, all very confusing. I guess where I live we are lucky that this kind of thing rarely happens at all.

I guess if it is reported then that's all they can do.

Me and the brother in law reckon it was targeted by professionals as there was no glass, no alarm sounding and there was an immobilizer. Why they would want that car I'll never know.

On a side note mum said their passports were in the car along with the docs as the police require them if they get stopped, is this true?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> strange isn't it?
> 
> I used to do a lot of translating at the Guardia, for all kinds of denuncias, from lost passports to physical attacks to break ins - the only time we were told to go to the National Police was when the person in question had lost her handbag/had it stolen in the town & they suggested going to see if it had been handed in there first (it had)
> 
> The Guardia office is in the port & the National is in the town


A person reporting a crime has the right to report to the the Guardia or National Police (I have worked at both) however, some police encourage victims to go the police who will have jurisdiction.i.e. the area where the crime was committed. Otherwise the report has to be transferred.

The Guardia are the police outside the towns and cities as well as at ports, airports and border control.

The police, who will be directed by the judge to investigate in any a crime, will be the National or Guardia, depending in whose area the alleged crime was committed.

Property which is found is normally taken to the local Police.

Incidently one can also report a crime in say UK, which was committed in say Spain. It is then transferred through the police liaison service, i.e. INTERPOL. I have both taken crime reports in UK which were later transferred to another country and also assisted losers who wanted to make reports in UK following a crime in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> As long as she spoke Spanish or they spoke English.
> 
> Otherwise she probably has no idea what was said.


well we don't know that that isn't the case


if she didn't understand, then it's easily remedied anyway by going, with a Spanish speaker, to the nearest police station

a local Spanish speaker would know what to do in her area, I'm sure, & where to go


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> On a side note mum said their passports were in the car along with the docs as the police require them if they get stopped, is this true?


An original PP is the only ID a Brit has, however it is unwise to leave them in a car, and probably worth taking the chance of just carrying a copy. Dare I say, that's what I do ?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Funnily enough she did say she was going to use copies the other week.

So any ideas as to what's happened to the car then (apart from the obvious being stolen) what happens to cars there... Ringed, chopped, shipped out or crime??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

londonmandan said:


> Funnily enough she did say she was going to use copies the other week.
> 
> So any ideas as to what's happened to the car then (apart from the obvious being stolen) what happens to cars there... Ringed, chopped, shipped out or crime??


I think, as Larry suggested, she MUST ask at the National Police or the Guardia - it may just have been moved by them. Can't see why though (from looking at the photo).

Does the car move from that position much? That is, if someone thinks it's just been dumped ....


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I think, as Larry suggested, she MUST ask at the National Police or the Guardia - it may just have been moved by them. Can't see why though (from looking at the photo).
> 
> Does the car move from that position much? That is, if someone thinks it's just been dumped ....


I have asked her what exactly she did yesterday so waiting for a reply.

The car is always parked there but they used it everyday and the area they live in everyone knows everyone so I highly doubt it was reported as dumped?


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't tell the insurance company that "the immobiliser may have been switched off?" - That's like leaving your keys in the ignition. Any excuse, the insurers will dip out of their responsibilities to pay for the loss.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Expatliving said:


> Don't tell the insurance company that "the immobiliser may have been switched off?" - That's like leaving your keys in the ignition. Any excuse, the insurers will dip out of their responsibilities to pay for the loss.


It wasn't, it comes on when the car is locked and it factory fitted.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Good news guys, mum just had a call from her translator and the car has been found. It's the pound over at Crevilente so they will get it in the morning. No word on condition though.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

londonmandan said:


> This police that police, all very confusing. I guess where I live we are lucky that this kind of thing rarely happens at all.
> 
> I guess if it is reported then that's all they can do.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is supposed to be true, you are supposed to carry the original car documents, and passport for ID, plus a spare pair of spectacles (if you wear them to drive).
When I bought my first car here, I heard that if I had all the documents and my passport notarised, this was acceptable by police, if I was pulled up for any reason, as long as I produced the original ones at the police station if need be.
My original papers and passport stay locked up and safe at home, I hope your parents get their car back with all the papers etc and passports still inside, maybe suggest they go to a notary in their area, and get all the originals copied and notarised.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

fergie said:


> Yes, it is supposed to be true, you are supposed to carry the original car documents, and passport for ID, plus a spare pair of spectacles (if you wear them to drive).
> When I bought my first car here, I heard that if I had all the documents and my passport notarised, this was acceptable by police, if I was pulled up for any reason, as long as I produced the original ones at the police station if need be.
> My original papers and passport stay locked up and safe at home, I hope your parents get their car back with all the papers etc and passports still inside, maybe suggest they go to a notary in their area, and get all the originals copied and notarised.:fingerscrossed:


I carry my Spanish DL in my wallet as I have car and a Motorcycle, that way I always have it with me which ever vehicle I am using. It will usually be accepted as ID too. I have the papers for the car hidden in the car, so if it is stolen they will probably not be found, and the papers for the M/C I carry in a back pack. I have copies at home.

Until quite a few years ago 'authenticated copies' by almost anyone were usually acceptable, but the law/rules changed. Since then only copies authenticated by the authority which issued the original are permitted. Thus a UK passport, the British Consulate, a UK D/L the DVLC etc.

The reason: Only the issuing author can say for certain that the original, from which the copy was made, is a valid document and not a forgery. I have seen some very 'convincing' forgeries of all manner of documents, bank notes etc. over the years. 

On that point: When I got married 8 years ago I needed an 'original' or certified copy marriage certificate to send to DWP so that I would get the increased OAP. We were married in Manila. so a getting an original copy was difficult and long winded. I took a photocopy of the certificate to the town hall, they copied it, and certified their copy as a 'true copy of the original' ! DWP accepted the so called true copy.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Just another quick update:

The car is all ok apart from the door lock and ignition broken (which makes me wonder about the immobilizer etc) also the documents and passports were still in the car. It was found about 15-20 miles away from the house. Apparently they now have to wait for the traffico office in Alicante to open on Monday till they can drive it again.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> Just another quick update:
> 
> The car is all ok apart from the door lock and ignition broken (which makes me wonder about the immobilizer etc) also the documents and passports were still in the car. It was found about 15-20 miles away from the house. Apparently they now have to wait for the traffico office in Alicante to open on Monday till they can drive it again.


I'm very glad they will get the car back with the contents intact and so little damage, but hope they won't keep important documents especially passports in the car in future. Not only are they expensive to replace if lost\stolen, but such things can give people the opportunity to commit identity theft if they fall into the wrong hands, which can cause all kinds of other problems further down the line.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> I'm very glad they will get the car back with the contents intact and so little damage, but hope they won't keep important documents especially passports in the car in future. Not only are they expensive to replace if lost\stolen, but such things can give people the opportunity to commit identity theft if they fall into the wrong hands, which can cause all kinds of other problems further down the line.


Interestingly, when our house was burgled, our credit cards and passports weren't taken, although they had been removed from the desk drawer where they are kept.
I don't take my passport anywhere with me as on the only occasion I have been asked for ID by the police it was a driving licence I produced and which they accepted.
I have scanned all our important docs and sent them off to cyberstorage so that were they to be lost or stolen I can access them via laptop, tablet or phone and print off copies.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I'm very glad they will get the car back with the contents intact and so little damage, but hope they won't keep important documents especially passports in the car in future. Not only are they expensive to replace if lost\stolen, but such things can give people the opportunity to commit identity theft if they fall into the wrong hands, which can cause all kinds of other problems further down the line.


Yeah it was that one time they forgot to take them out, I think they will go down the copy route now.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Interestingly, when our house was burgled, our credit cards and passports weren't taken, although they had been removed from the desk drawer where they are kept.
> .


The only things normally stolen by anyone are firstly cash, as if they are stopped it is not apparent cash has been stolen, that is why wallets with items of ID are very quickly discarded after the cash has been removed. Secondly things which not bulky and which can be easily converted into cash.


Credit cards are effectively useless, unless they have the PIN, and equally, passports are of little value and seldom stolen to keep/use, 'other than in the movies'.

In passing : It is surprising how often when mobile phones are stolen the losers do not even know there is such a thing as the IMEI number, and even if do, they hardly ever know what it is. 

The police (in my experience) always ask for the IMEI so they can stop the phone, not just the SIM card, the phone, being used ever again. If that could be done in every case, no one would ever steal a phone as it would be worthless. 

The IEMI can be found by Dialling * # 0 6 #


----------

